# Hedgie Calmer after bath?



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

Maizy is really really hyper but seems after a foot bath is the only time i can even hold her. 

is it the bath calming her down? maybe making her skin feel better?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like she likes baths 
Kashi is the same way. He becomes very relaxed and docile (well, he's already super relaxed and docile, but even more lol!).


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably. Does it seem like she enjoys the water? Ares loves the water and he's very chill and zen after a bath. He also loves the sound of the water running - when he was excessively grumpy during quilling, we'd take him into the bathroom and have the water running in the sink because it would soothe him.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2012)

i thought so. it seems to be the only time where shes calm for more then a second and after she lets me touch her. She likes to try and bite the toothbrush tho.
i wish i could bath her every day shes so different after a bath.


----------



## Nicole753 (Dec 16, 2011)

Dexter doesn't really love the water of the baths, but he loves the cuddling and being warmed up after, which is nice. It's always my favorite time to cuddle with him.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Henry loves baths and is very lovey after his.

Eclair on the other hand, it makes her even more angry.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

A lot of people think that bath time calms their hedgehog. For some it isn't so much that they are calmer, just that they are tired after freaking out from the bath. Maybe a bit of "thank god I'm out of there.

I know with Ollie & Tula they both HATE (actually there isn't a word strong enough for their dislike of water) water. With Ollie just bringing him into the bathroom and him seeing the sink is enough for him to stress out. Both of them get "calm" afterwards, but I think its either the situation was so stressful that they tired themselves out, or they are thankful to be out of that stressful event.

Thankfully Tula is an extremely clean hedgehog and has only had her feet wet once while with me. Ollie is a bit more messy, but he's getting better and hopefully he won't even need to have his feet washed soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2012)

interesting. 

she doesnt seem to freak out in the tub tho she plays with toys and even lets me pet her and doenst try to bite?

i can see where it would be stressful tho.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

She sounds a bit like Tylda then. Tylda LOVES water. She plays in her water bowl. I put water in the bathtub for her sometimes because she likes it so much. She will run into the deep and splash. She is one of only two hedgehogs I've had that really enjoyed water. I usually tire of the bathtub time before she does. Problem with that is, she gets herself worked up and wants to continue playing, definitely not calmer and wanting to snuggle.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

That sounds really cute. The playing in the water bowl would explain why i have to refill her water twice a day.
But as long as im not getting her completly wet would letting her wim around a bit every other day be bad? Its alot easier to bond with her while shes in the water and after casue shell let me touch her more.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Foot baths daily are ok, but I wouldn't let her get her back wet every day.


----------



## savvygee13 (Jun 24, 2012)

my hedgie toby loves baths he is so much easier to handel after then,but i was wondering is it normal for a hedgie to not run on its wheel after a bath? i gave him one about an hour ago and he hasnt ran on his wheel at all tonight


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I just got my hedges friday and drew baths for both of them to see how they liked it. they liked it alot. with Lena I was able to run my hands on her and give her love. I was shocked how much the bath calms sonic down. Since I got him & Lena he has been huffing and puffing his quills up at me to were I dont want to touch him. he will charge at me when i go into his cage if he near my hand. During bath time I was able to run my hands on him and was able to pick him up and give him love. he enjoyed cuddling up in the towel while drying off. as well did lena


----------

